# Utumno



## Kraas (Feb 10, 2002)

Where exactly was Utumno located? I'm looking at a cool map of Arda, but it places Utumno just east of Cuivienen! I find that kinda....well, odd.


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 12, 2002)

Is that map from A Tolkien Bestiary by David Day?

Cuiviénen is located to the north and east of Middle-earth and Utumno is likewise in the north as described early in the Silmarillion


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Feb 17, 2002)

Have you read Karen Wynn Fonstad's 'The Atlas of Middle-Earth'?
This has a very good map of the first age showing everything from Utumno to Cuivienenn to Taniquetil in Valinor.
It also has a diagram showing the location of Utumno during the time of the two pillars of light - Illuin and Ormal.
In the second diagram, the ruins of Utumno are placed just north of the middle of the Ered Engrin (Iron Mountains) which stretched from Beleriand in the West to the Orcarni (Mountains of the East - whose southourn tip was close to Cuivienen).

If you look at a map of Middle Earth in the Third age, it places the ruins of Utumno somewhere directly north of Eriador, and probably submerged under water in the 'Ice Bay' just south of the Cpae of Forochel.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Utumno _
> *Have you read Karen Wynn Fonstad's 'The Atlas of Middle-Earth'?
> This has a very good map of the first age showing everything from Utumno to Cuivienenn to Taniquetil in Valinor.
> It also has a diagram showing the location of Utumno during the time of the two pillars of light - Illuin and Ormal.
> ...




Look here for a great map of all of arda
numenore, M.E BELERIAND AND M.E now and Valinor.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 21, 2002)

I couldn't bring up that site.

But, they didn't have any map like those at 'The Encyclopedia of Arda' site, did they?
I always wondered where The Red Mountains were & the Sea of Helcar, etc.

BTW, are these maps from Tolkien's drawings, specifications or descriptions?

Or are they just somebody's guesses?


----------



## menchu (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow _
> *Look here for a great map of all of arda
> numenore, M.E BELERIAND AND M.E now and Valinor. *



You must have had a problem with the link, I think a square bracket is wrong...
http://www.tolkien.homestead.com


----------



## BluestEye (Feb 21, 2002)

Great, Menchu, this is a great map indeed!
Well, Kraas, you can see "Utumno" written not far to the east of the lamp of Illuin.

BluestEye


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BluestEye _
> *Great, Menchu, this is a great map indeed!
> Well, Kraas, you can see "Utumno" written not far to the east of the lamp of Illuin.
> 
> BluestEye *




Yeah that map i found was the best map of m.e i have seen


----------



## Gareth (Feb 24, 2002)

Speaking of maps, could you guys give
me some links to sites with decent maps,
especilly Valinor


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gareth _
> *Speaking of maps, could you guys give
> me some links to sites with decent maps,
> especilly Valinor *




look above that is the best i have seen,


----------



## menchu (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow _
> *Yeah that map i found was the best map of m.e i have seen *



Beleg, I hope you didn't get angry, cause I DO KNOW you were the "discoverer" of the site...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *
> 
> Beleg, I hope you didn't get angry, cause I DO KNOW you were the "discoverer" of the site...  *



nuh i wan't angry.


----------



## menchu (Feb 26, 2002)

*Menchu smiles back and they shake hands*


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> **Menchu smiles back and they shake hands*  *




good


----------



## Gareth (Feb 26, 2002)

Those sites were ok, but the maps on one
were really fuzzy.I need to keep searching.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gareth _
> *Those sites were ok, but the maps on one
> were really fuzzy.I need to keep searching. *




yes maybe if you used a search engine??


----------



## Narsil Chunks (Feb 27, 2002)

*Maps, maps, maps*



> _Originally posted by Gareth _
> *Speaking of maps, could you guys give
> me some links to sites with decent maps,
> especilly Valinor *



Do a google search and you'll find tons of stuff. This guy's site in particular I liked. Tons of maps of Arda from various sources through the ages.

http://members.tripod.com/john.ohara/Arda.htm

A close up of the Valinor on the map already cited:

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/7990/map2.htm


----------



## Gareth (Feb 27, 2002)

Cheers


----------

